# slanted bookcase



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i needed a bookcase for my bedroom about a year ago. i didnt want a run of the boat rectangle bookcase so i designed and built this. ignore the mess


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i forgot to mention the three pieces detach from one another and its a modular unit


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool never seen anything like it...very contemp


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

hmm, sounds rather interesting. it would be nice if there were pictures to go along with your description :thumbsup:

although, i must note, at the moment it looks like the galleries and photos sections are empty for some reason...

edit: now it's showing up. looks nice. :smile:


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

that is a cool bookcase jake when you make your on design :thumbsup: NICE


* "THE SHOP OF TOP"*


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright, I guess I'll be the one.

Jake, no offense meant here....your quality and craftsman ship looks great, but your design leaves a little bit to be desired. But that's just me . I'm old-school and tend to lean more towards the Quaker or the Amish furniture, not weird angles and neuvo stuff. But keep on doing what you're doing. You obviously know how to make some sawdust!

regards
smitty


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I too am a huge fan of the Amish and Quaker style along with many other traditional styles. However, I feel that there is a great deal to be said for someone who goes "out on a limb" and does his own thing. All "traditions" start somewhere at sometime. I'm sure the Amish and Quakers (my forefathers, by the way) would agree that some of the stuff they started way back when was neuvo weird angle stuff to some when they first saw it.

You'll find a lot of my projects have very non-traditional lines and looks. Jake, your style may not catch on, but it is different and shows a bit of artistry. It shows character. Keep on keepin' on...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not my cup of tea exactly but I say it's great anyway. Love to see woodworkers step away from 90 degree corners and rectangles and boxes all the time. Keep it up, and next time do something even more different. That's how you discover a niche design for yourself.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I like it. It is woodworkers who take a risk in design that make a mark in the craft. Not just produce a object off someone else's plans, but create something using their imagination, their hands and a pile of wood. Everyone has their own tastes when it comes to "style" (I personally knock off George Nakashima every chance I get), some have their own style.


----------



## Tdragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Grats on trying something different. I can see it working with a more modern decor and home.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> Alright, I guess I'll be the one.
> 
> Jake, no offense meant here....your quality and craftsman ship looks great, but your design leaves a little bit to be desired. But that's just me . I'm old-school and tend to lean more towards the Quaker or the Amish furniture, not weird angles and neuvo stuff. But keep on doing what you're doing. You obviously know how to make some sawdust!
> 
> ...


not attacking anyone i promise. but how is the woodworking field going to grow and progress if we keep to styles already out there. i designed stuff like this to be completly different to further the woodworking field. woodworking has grown a whole lot from its beginning but i believe it has alot more growing to do


----------



## jhockman (Apr 11, 2008)

cool design!!!


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

Makes me feel like I'm in a fun house or something... but I like it! I would definitely look twice if I saw it in a house.


----------

